# German riding around Berlin/Potsdam?



## jean-louey (Jan 28, 2009)

My husband and I are considering a move from Arizona to Potsdam. 
Are there ANY riding opportunities? 

We are into x-country, freeride and downhill biking. I could also get back into cyclocross, but it's not my favorite. 
From Google Earth the area surrounding Potsdam and Berlin looks incredibly OPEN thumbsup: lots of green space for potential trails), but incredibly FLAT bluefrown: a far cry from the brilliant gravity riding around Arizona). 
I've also tried to check out the mtb-news forums, but we don't speak German and the web translate tools don't work very well. 

Any insight?


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=44

Ask them in english. They will understand. 
You will probaly learn german by the time, so start learning by reading it. 
If you have looked into the threads, you may have found that there is mountainbiking --- Teufelsberg , Müggelz ... and CC riding . 
I think konameester and checkb live in Potsdam. You can ask them. I did some cc-freeriding in the Harz and Zittauer with them.

Here fotos of the Brocken-Rocken event last year October. 









The trails are great!
The Harz is about 2 hrs from Potsdam. 
There are two smaller bikeparks at the time (another one is to be built this year) and a downhill run with chairlift.

And here fotos of a tour we did in December in the Zittauer, Zittau is also about 2 hrs form Berlin.

Almost all of the folks on the pics are from Berlin. I´m the one in the green shirt  but I am from Leipzig which is even more flat than Berlin.


----------

